# No buy - Weight loss



## MsCuppyCakes (May 2, 2007)

So I'm on a no-buy until I lose 15 lbs. I can't buy clothes, shoes or accessories. I am going to buy from the Moonbathe collection and then I'm done. I'm going walking tonight after work at the Rosebowl. Yea me!


----------



## SuSana (May 2, 2007)

Good for you, I do this to myself too.  I do it with things I really want so I am motivated to lose the weight.  

I can go buy some Strange Hybrid tomorrow cause I reached my 20 pound loss


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 2, 2007)

That's awesome! Thanks for the incouragement!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Good for you, I do this to myself too.  I do it with things I really want so I am motivated to lose the weight.  

I can go buy some Strange Hybrid tomorrow cause I reached my 20 pound loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 2, 2007)

That's awesome! Thanks for the encouragement!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Good for you, I do this to myself too.  I do it with things I really want so I am motivated to lose the weight.  

I can go buy some Strange Hybrid tomorrow cause I reached my 20 pound loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Jacq-i (May 3, 2007)

Woah, great idea!! I'll try that this summer.


----------



## Fairybelle (May 3, 2007)

Congrats on setting the goal--I'll be rooting for ya to make it!!  Hang in there!


----------

